# looking for work in Bozeman, Montana



## lonniels

I have worked on various wildland fire crews and now I would like to pursue a career in the arborist field. I know the value of hard work and know when to shut up and listen. I am willing to learn from the ground up. I am looking around the Bozeman, MT area. Let me know if you have anything. Thanks, Lonnie


----------



## wildbio

welcome to the site. I've been registered on this site since last summer and haven't seen posts from anyone in the Bozeman area in that time (other than myself....moved from Bozeman to Emigrant last summer). Maybe someone will come out of the woodwork?
I know that local employers of all types are having a hard time finding employees and as a result wages are as good as they've ever been in this area. I don't know if this is the case with the tree service industry. A quick look at the yellowpages lists something like 15 tree service companies in and around Bozo....maybe just start calling them direct.
Sorry if I'm not much help.....good luck w/ the job search!


----------



## lonniels

Thanks for the reply. I have made up a resume and am planning on sending it out to different companies. I am currently working for a wildfire fuel reduction company, so if nothing turns up I can still go back to that. Thanks, Lonnie


----------



## DOOLEY

Call me Wade Dooley 406-580-3221 ARBOR MEDIC TREE SERVICE BOZEMAN MT


----------



## lonniels

I will be in touch.


----------



## lonniels

I am still looking.


----------



## jrizman

not very many arborists in western montana at all.
Im in the Missoula area and know of only a few individuals who have their cert.
I do, i have a job, but dont do much in arboriculture at this time.


----------



## Shaun Bowler

I saw that you are a Forester.
I do not know if you make a distinction regarding Forester, vs.Tree Worker,CTW, and CA.
I am considering a job offer in Missoula. Could you please tell me what you think the pay scale is.. And what it should be; considering there maybe a few months that we could not work?


----------



## DOOLEY

I have a good freind starting a tree service in missoula should be ready to hire a arborist soon


----------



## jrizman

Shaun Bowler said:


> I saw that you are a Forester.
> I do not know if you make a distinction regarding Forester, vs.Tree Worker,CTW, and CA.
> I am considering a job offer in Missoula. Could you please tell me what you think the pay scale is.. And what it should be; considering there maybe a few months that we could not work?



There is a big difference. i work in the timber industry, i work for private, state, feds, industry, anyone really.

the pay scale is SIGNIFICANTLY lower than you would think or really expect in my opinion. i have lived in CO, CA, TN, and CT previously. There is not a significant amount of money to be made here in montana. yeah, you can do well and live okay, but you take a pay cut to live in a place like this. we like it here for many reasons, none of which include the traffic, mainly cause we dont have any... at least where i work. i dont really see why you couldnt work for a few months. missoula is the pineapple belt. they only get small snows here and there. outta town, well thats a different story. we dont live in town anymore, and have had several feet of snow in the yard for a few months now. however, you will have to learn to deal with -33 or there abouts, its pretty fun to work in the woods in that ####, let me tell you!


----------



## wildbio

jrizman said:


> the pay scale is SIGNIFICANTLY lower than you would think or really expect in my opinion. i have lived in CO, CA, TN, and CT previously. There is not a significant amount of money to be made here in montana. yeah, you can do well and live okay, but you take a pay cut to live in a place like this.



That's called the "mountain tax".....trade off for quality of life.


----------



## jrizman

DOOLEY said:


> I have a good freind starting a tree service in missoula should be ready to hire a arborist soon




you have one hell of a setup. if you are interested in fuel reduction work, small land owners, you could contact me and i may be able to get you in contact with our area office. we cover all of mt, cause we have to. there isnt a lot of money to be made in the fuel projects, but well enough to make it worth while, especially with the equip you have...
PM me if your interested!


----------



## jrizman

wildbio said:


> That's called the "mountain tax".....trade off for quality of life.




10-4 buddy, its been waist deep in the mountains for over a month, with no lift lines!!!
my BP is wayyyyy down too


----------



## lonniels

jrizman said:


> not very many arborists in western montana at all.
> Im in the Missoula area and know of only a few individuals who have their cert.
> I do, i have a job, but dont do much in arboriculture at this time.



I think I prefer the fuel reduction side of business. I cant get enough of running my own saw. I would not mind opening up my options and learning the arborist side of things, but for now I think I might stick with fuel reduction work.


----------



## lonniels

How do I edit the post to say, Looking for fuel reduction work?


----------

